# كيف اعرف مدى قوة إيماني وهل هو ضعيف أم قوي



## aymonded (3 سبتمبر 2013)

*س:* كيف لي أن أعرف وأُميز قوة إيماني؛ وهل هو ضعيف أم قوي وعلى مستوى الإنجيل وعمل الله !!!

*جـ : *معرفة عمق الإيمان وأصالته لا تقاس إلا بالمحن وقوة الآلام، فبقدر *ثبوت *الإنسان وتقبله للألم والمرض والمحن وفقدان من يحب في حالة ثقة حقيقية وشديدة في الله المحب،  يظهر أصالة الإيمان وقوته، كما كان إبراهيم الذي أطاع الله حينما طلب منه  وحيده أن يقدمه ذبيحة فكانت ثقته في الله شديدة حتى انه بكر باكراً جداً بنشاط  شديد وبدون أن يتلكأ ليقدم ابنه وحيده الذي قَبِلَ فيه المواعيد بلا تردد كذبيحة لله حسب أمره...
 
 ولقوة الإيمان مراحل لإظهاره، فيبدأ الإيمان* أولاً بالثقة في الله* أنه قادر أن يغفر الخطية مهما كانت فنُقبل إليه بثقة لا في أنفسنا أو جهادنا الشخصي أو في أعمالنا الشخصية، بل في نعمته هوَّ عالمين إننا مقبولين عنده وأن مهما كانت خطايانا فهو لن يخرجنا خارجاً حسب وعده (شرط أن نتخلى عنها ونُقدم توبه صادقة)، *فلا مجال لليأس لإنسان يؤمن بالله إيمان حي حقيقي، *لأن اليأس يأتي للإنسان الذي ثقته في الله مهزوزة غير ثابته، لأنه قد يكون انفعل بعظة أو كلمة أو آية وظن أنه آمن بشخص الله الكلمة ويحيا معه، لكن يفضح هذا الزيف اليأس الذي يتمكله، فيظن أنه لا يستحق أن يحيا مع الله أو أن الله بغير قادر على تطهيره وتغيير قلبه، أو أنه يزهق من الحياة.. الخ، فكل هذا يكشف عورة القلب وأن إيمانه لم يكن الإيمان الحي بل الشكلي الزائف.
 
*ثم تنمو النفس في الإيمان والثقة في الله* فتقبل كل الآلام والأمراض والأتعاب والضيقات، ثم يتقوى الإيمان ويكلل بمزيد من النعمة. 


 فكلما *يتقبل  *الإنسان كل المحن والضيقات والمشقات التي تأتي عليه بصبر، مستودعاً حاله بين يدي  القدير برؤية إيمان حي، فأنه *يتقدم *بالإيمان لمرحلة أعلى، وبذلك ينمو في  الإيمان فلا يكون عنده مجرد قبول بل قبول بشكر، وهكذا ينمو إلى أن يصل  لقبول الألم والضيق بفرح، ثم بفرح عظيم، إلى أن يصل لموت كامل عن حياة  الجسد والأرض ويضع قدمه على قمة العالم ويحس في نفسه أنه لا يريد شيئاً أو يشتهي شيئاً،  غير انه يخسر كل الأشياء ويعتبرها نفاية وخسارة من أجل فضل معرفة شخص ربنا  يسوع وأن يربحه ويوجد فيه، وتتحقق فيه الآية بمعجزة عظيمة بروح الله القدوس  :[ مع المسيح صُلبت فأحيا لا أنا بل المسيح يحيا فيَّ ]


 وتصير شهوة معرفته على المستوى العملي والقبول التام: [ لأعرفه وقوة قيامته وشركة آلامه متشبهاً بموته ]


----------



## AdmanTios (3 سبتمبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> كلما *يتقبل  *الإنسان كل المحن والضيقات والمشقات
> التي تأتي عليه بصبر،
> 
> فأنه *يتقدم *بالإيمان لمرحلة أعلى، وبذلك ينمو في  الإيمان
> فلا يكون عنده مجرد قبول بل قبول بشكر



*صدقت قولاً أستاذي الغالي
تأمُل رائع جداً و عبره و درس حي للضيقات

لهذا قيل " **أنا الكرمة وأنتم الأغصان. الذي يثبت في وأنا فيه
هذا يأتي بثمر  كثير، لأنكم بدوني لا تقدرون أن تفعلوا شيئا "

سلمت يمينك و دام صليب خدمتك
و تعيش و تُمتعنا ببركة و نعم رب المجد التي عليك*


----------



## aymonded (3 سبتمبر 2013)

إلهنا الحي يشع فينا مجد قيامته بواسطة شركة آلامة فينا
كن معافي بقوة الله الحي دائماً آمين
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (3 سبتمبر 2013)

فكلما *يتقبل  *الإنسان كل المحن والضيقات والمشقات التي تأتي عليه بصبر، مستودعاً حاله بين يدي  القدير برؤية إيمان حي، فأنه *يتقدم *بالإيمان لمرحلة أعلى، وبذلك ينمو  في  الإيمان فلا يكون عنده مجرد قبول بل قبول بشكر، وهكذا ينمو إلى أن يصل   لقبول الألم والضيق بفرح، ثم بفرح عظيم، إلى أن يصل لموت كامل عن حياة   الجسد والأرض ويضع قدمه على قمة العالم ويحس أنه لا يريد شيء أو يشتهي شيء   غير انه يخسر كل الأشياء ويعتبرها نفاية وخسارة من أجل فضل معرفة شخص ربنا   يسوع وأن يربحه ويوجد فيه، وتتحقق فيه الآية بمعجزة عظيمة بروح الله  القدوس  :[ مع المسيح صُلبت فأحيا لا أنا بل المسيح يحيا فيَّ ]




جمييييييييييل استاذي الغالي بجد
ربنا يبارك خدمه حضرتك
ويعطي لها ثمر كثير


​


----------



## aymonded (4 سبتمبر 2013)

ويهبك كل نعمة وسلام وفرح في الروح القدس كل حين آمين
​


----------



## أَمَة (4 سبتمبر 2013)

تسلم يدك يا ايمن وتستمر بالكتابة المفيدة للنفوس العطشى للبر.
 
*"حالة ثقة حقيقية وشديدة في الله المحب" *هي السر الكامن وراء عدم زعزعة إيماننا في الضيقات.

كما قلت، ظهرت قوة إيمان إبراهيم عندما أطاع الله حينما طلب منه  أن يقدم وحيده ذبيحة *ثقة منه بمحبة الله*
وأيوب ظهرت قوة إيمانه عندما رفض أن يطيع زوجته في طلبها أن يكفر بالله ويموت ليستريح من جروحاته التي انتنت، رفض لثقته بمحبة الله وعرفانا منه بجميله الماضي

فكانت نعمة الرب قوية للإثنين الأول لم يخسر إبنه، والثاني استعاد كل ما فقد واكثر.

لنصرخ مع اب الولد الذي كان يصرعه الروح الشرير ونقول:
* «أومن يا سيد فأعن قلة إيماني».*


----------



## aymonded (4 سبتمبر 2013)

آمين يا أمي الحلوة في كنيسة الله
ولنُصلي دائماً بعضنا لأجل بعض؛ النعمة معك آمين
​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (5 سبتمبر 2013)

موضوع رااائع---
 فعلا بسئل نفسى السؤال ده منين اعرف ان إيمانى قوى--
 اوقات بشك فى اصابه الواحد بتبلد المشاعر و البرود!!!
 ممكن مواقف كتير اسمع الى قدامى تقول لى انتى إزاى بتضحكى كدا انا لو مكانك مش عارفا كنت هبقى عمله إزاى!!!
ازاى اعرف ان ده إيمان مش مجرد النظر للحياه من منظور اخر- او برود!! و لامبالاه!!-- من منظور انها مسرحيه و مسيرها تخلص و خلاص---  من منظور ان مهما حصل فى الى حصل معاه اكثر و اكثر و انى  كدا ابقى انسانه بتدلع---
كتير مبعرفش افرق  و لا اعرف احكم...


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (5 سبتمبر 2013)

*طيب لو أنا أقدر أختبر قوة إيمانى 
هل يحق لى قياس ( إيمان الآخرين ) ومن ثَم أحكم عليهم ؟!!

*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (5 سبتمبر 2013)

اعتقد يا عبود ان مهما الانسان حاول يدى حكم هيكون هكمه على الظاهر بس---
 يعنى كثير من الناس بيبانوا فى الشده متمسكين و صلبين و الواحد يقول عليهم دى ناس مئمنه-- بس من جواهم بيبقى شىء تانى--  خالص -- بيبقوا فقدوا الثقه فى الرب امتلاء قلبهم كراهيه-- و امتلاء قلبهم بسواد و افكار الثئر و الضمار-- و تبقى قوه الشر دى هى الى مدياهم الثبات الخارجى--
 علشان كدا مينفعش اى بشر يحكم على بشر---
  لان الحكم هيكون ظالم !! او حكم خطاء


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (5 سبتمبر 2013)

اعتقد ده بيبقى مقياس شخصى-- تشوف ثباتك فى الازمات و فى نفس الوقت تشوف داخلك-- كل شخص يعرف داخله كويس--
 كل ما كان فى الازمات او فى الظلم او القهر او الغلط بيلاقى جواه لسا موجود محبه لسا موجود  اعطاء اعظار لسا موجود مجال للمسامحه و المغفره-- ده ممكن يساعد الشخص على تشخيص ذاته و ايمانه---

 اعتقد-- يعنى --
 بس طبعا فى الاخر محدش يقدر يحكم على نفسه صح-- و مش ممكن ابدا ابدا لايمكن حد يقدر يحكم على غيره  اصلا...


----------



## أَمَة (5 سبتمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *طيب لو أنا أقدر أختبر قوة إيمانى *​
> *هل يحق لى قياس ( إيمان الآخرين ) ومن ثَم أحكم عليهم ؟!!*​


 
لا احب أن أتعدى على موضوع أيمن وهو القامة الكبير في مثل هذه المواضيع.
بس مش عارفة ليه حاسة ان سؤالك وراه حاجة.

ارد بكلمات بسيطة:

لا يحق لأي إنسان الحكم على إيمان الآخرين.
الله وحده فاحص القلوب والكلى,

الرب معك.


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (5 سبتمبر 2013)

مممممممم
 عايزا اقول حاجه بردوا-- ابراهيم صبر و تقبل-- بس اكيد عدت عليه مراحل يائس مراحل غضب-- مراحل ضعف-- حتى إنه لعن اليوم الى مامته حبلت بيه فيه---
يعنى نحن بشر-- مهما كان ايمانا  احنا ضعاف-- يعنى ممكن ننهار و نسقط-- المهم بئا مين الى يمسك فى الرب و يتبت و يحاول يقف تانى و مش يستسلم---


----------



## Desert Rose (7 سبتمبر 2013)

موضوع جميل كالعادة يا استاذ ايمن 
موضوع القبول بالشكر ديه مرحلة غاية فى العمق والصعوبة 
بشوفها فى بعض الناس اللى اعرفهم واقعد اقول لنفسى ده انا لو عندى ربع المشاكل اللى هما فيها كان زمانى فى مستشفى المجانين 
انما هما بيكونو فعلا ثابتين وواثقين فى الرب بجد مش مجرد كلام
ديه مرحلة نفسى ان اعرف اوصلها فى يوم من الايام 
اشكر حضرتك على الموضوع


----------



## Desert Rose (7 سبتمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *طيب لو أنا أقدر أختبر قوة إيمانى
> هل يحق لى قياس ( إيمان الآخرين ) ومن ثَم أحكم عليهم ؟!!
> 
> *​



انت فين يامستر عبود ؟ يعنى اظهر انا تختفى انت ؟ اذا حضرت الشياطين ولا ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟:smile02:smile02:smile02

مش عارفه اذا كان مسموح اننا نتناقش فى النقطة ديه فى موضوع الاستاذ ايمن ولا لا ؟ بس لو هو شايف ان الموضوع هيخرج عن مساره ممكن يحذف مشاركتى عادى 

بس انا هقولك على حاجة لاننا كنا اتناقشنا فى النقطة ديه قبل كده بطريقة مختلفة 
اولا , لا مش من حقى احكم على حد حكم نهائى لان فى النهاية اللى عارف القلب هو الرب وحده زى ما الكتاب بيقول ان الرب وحده هو فاحص القلوب يعنى كتير ناس بنشوفها ومن المظهر الخارجى يعنى لبسهم مثلا نقول ايه ده ؟ دول اكيد بعيد عن ربنا , بس بعد ما نتعامل معاهم يطلع لا خالص ده هما اقرب لربنا مننا احنا 

لكن الموضوع ليه شق تانى وهو فى الكتاب بردو , لان بردو الكتاب اللى قال لاتدينوا كى لاتدانوا , هو نفسه اللى قال , امتحنوا الارواح 
يعنى ايه امتحن الارواح , يعنى امتحن الكلام اللى بيتقالى من كل الاشخاص هل هو صح ؟ هل هو موافق لفكر الكتاب ؟ لو انا لقيت ان ضد الكتاب وقتها مش غلط انى اقول ده فكر واسلوب حياة ضد الكتاب المقدس ديه مش ادانة , ده امتحان للافكار والخروج بنتيجة 
وده من حقى فى مجتمع الكنيسة اعمل كده لان الكتاب بيقول ان فيه ذئاب خاطفة هتدخل وسط المؤمنين بثياب حملان وتبث افكار غلط 
يبقا من واجبى احافظ على نفسى وعلى اللى حواليا 
لان الكتاب نفسه بيقول اننا مش مفروض تى نستقبل اصحاب الافكار الغلط والضلالات فى بيوتنا 
زى شهود يهوه مثلا , هل انا ابقى غلطانة لما اقول عليهم ضالين الفكر ؟ لا مش غلط خالص ده واقع , هما ضالين الفكر والايمان فعلا 
هل انا ابقا غلطانة لو رفضت استقبالهم فى بيتى ؟ لا خالص , انا برفض افتحلهم الباب ولو قابلت حد منهم فى الشارع وادانى اى نبذة تبشيرية عنهم بقطعها فى الحال 
ليه ؟ مش لانى بكرههم لشخصهم بالعكس انا نفسى انهم يرجعوا للحق , لكن لان فكرهم ضال 

وبعدين فيه افكار بتصدر من الناس بتكون باينة انها ضد الكتاب ,
لما اقول انها لا تدل على شخص عارف الكتاب والمسيح كويس يبقا انا مش غلط انا بقول واقع قدامى 
الغلط انى اكره الشخص ده او اعامله وحش او احكم عليه حكم نهائى انه رايح جهنم وهيفضل كده على طول لان ده مش حقيقى ممكن جدا الرب يكون بيشتغل فى حياته وبيغيره وفى النهاية هياخد الحياة الابدية مع المسيح 
الغلط انى امشى احكم على الناس بهدف الاستعلاء عليهم وادانتهم وكرههم ومعاملتهم بطريقة وحشة واعتبار نفسى افضل منهم 
لكن اقرار الواقع اللى قدامى من خلال امتحان الافكار المطروحة قدامى ده مش غلط بالعكس ده وصية كتابية 

وبعدين الرب يسوع قال , من ثمارهم تعرفونهم , ثمارهم هى افكارهم واسلوب حياتهم الظاهرة قدامى امتحنها واطلع بنتيجة لكن طبعا مقدرش احكم حكم نهائى على النيات والظروف الداخلية للشخص ولا اقدر اقول انى عارف كل حاجة عنه وعن كل اللى جواه 
يمكن تكون فعلا تصرفاته ماشية فى طريق غلط , لكن من جواه هو شخص امين معترف بغلطه وبيحاول يحط رجله على الطريق الصح ولسه مش عارف 
ديه بقا حاجة يعرفها ربنا بس 
اتمنى ان يكون الفرق وضح


----------



## aymonded (7 سبتمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *طيب لو أنا أقدر أختبر قوة إيمانى
> هل يحق لى قياس ( إيمان الآخرين ) ومن ثَم أحكم عليهم ؟!!
> 
> *​





أولاً رجاء أن تسامحني على هذا التأخير الشديد لأني مش متعود أتأخر على حد كده، لكن بسبب انقطاع النت منذ صباح يوم الخميس الماضي فمش قدرت ادخل ارؤد على أي سؤال أو اي شخص..
لكن نيجي لسؤالك الآن، الإيمان لا يُعرف صدقه وعمقه في النفس سوى الله وحده فقط، لأنه هو الذي يحكم في القلوب، وانا أعرف قوة إيماني وصدقه بمقدار ثقتي الداخلية في الله الحي، لكن ممكن أن أحكم على الآخرين من خلال أفعالهم هل هم في حالة إيمان حي بالله أم إيمان ميت، وهذا يظهر في ثمر أعمالهم الظاهرة أمامي، لأن كل واحد بيظهر إيمانه بأعماله الظاهرة أمام الناس، من جهة احتماله المشقات والضيقات بصبر، وأيضاً من جهة حبه الظاهر للآخرين تنفيذاً للوصية، ولا أتكلم عن الحب العاطفي الشكلي إنما عن قوة البذل على المستوى العملي، وهذا الكلام كله ظاهر في رسالة يعقوب الرسول لما قال أُريك إيماني بأعمالي، فأنا وأي شخص آخر ممكن يرى ثمار الآخرين من جهة الحب وغيره فيستطيع أن يقول أن الإيمان ظاهر في فلان أو علان، لكن *لا يقدر أن يعرف صدق الإيمان وصراحته أمام الله*، لأن عمق الإيمان وقوته ليس في مجرد الأعمال الظاهرة التي قد تكون خادعة للناس، بل في مدى أصالته في القلب الذي يراه الله وحده فقط، لكن أنا ممكن أحكم على نفسي فقط لأنه لا يعرف روح الإنسان إلا الإنسان نفسه، لأن كل أسراري الخفية ظاهرة أمام نفسي ولكن ليس أمام الآخرين، ولا اقدر على معرفة صدق الآخرين في إيمانهم الظاهر في أعمالهم امام عيني، لأن ممكن يكون هناك شخص مبتدأ أو متعثر في الطريق فاعماله ضعيفة لا تظهر غيمانه لكن الله يرى غيمانه حي قوي يُرضيه، لكن أنا لا استطيع أن أرى قلبه وأحكم عليه صحيحاً... النعمة تكون معك آمين
​


----------



## aymonded (7 سبتمبر 2013)

*أحب اقول ملاحظة على موضوعاتي وتعليق الناس فيها*
يا إخوتي أنا لا أُمانع قط في أي سؤال في الموضوع أو المناقشة فيه، طالما هي في صُلب الموضوع نفسه وليست بعيده عنه، وانا من عادتي لا أغلق موضوع او أحذف رد أو سؤال، ممكن فقط أعلق واقول ان السؤال خارج الموضوع وانقله بعد اذن صاحبه، ومستحيل احذف رد إلا بعد أن أقول لكاتبه أو أطلب منه التعديل، فرجاء من الكل أن يتكب بحرية كما شاء حتى لو خالف رأيي.. كونوا معافين باسم الرب إلهنا آمين
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (7 سبتمبر 2013)

*تمام التمام 
شكرا لروز وشكرا لآيمن طبعا 
اذا أنا لا استطيع الحكم على الآخر كما تفضلتم وشرحتم لأن الظواهر (قد) تكون خادعة 
بالسلب أو بالإيجاب 

*​


----------



## aymonded (7 سبتمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *تمام التمام
> شكرا لروز وشكرا لآيمن طبعا
> اذا أنا لا استطيع الحكم على الآخر كما تفضلتم وشرحتم لأن الظواهر (قد) تكون خادعة
> بالسلب أو بالإيجاب
> ...



كلامك صحيح يا جميل
لكن من المهم أننا نمتحن الأرواح ونعرف هل هي من الله، من جهة أننا سنستلم منهم تعليم
لذلك بنطلب من الله روح حكمة وإفراز لنميز بين الغث والثمين فقط
​


----------



## جرجس سامى gr (5 ديسمبر 2013)

طيب ازاى يكون عندى الايمان القوى و الايمان الحى حتى استطيع ان اتحمل التجارب و الشدائد ولا افقد سلامى


----------



## aymonded (7 ديسمبر 2013)

جرجس سامى gr قال:


> طيب ازاى يكون عندى الايمان القوى و الايمان الحى حتى استطيع ان اتحمل التجارب و الشدائد ولا افقد سلامى



الإيمان هو الثقة في الله، والثقة تنمو بالمحبة، والمحبة تزداد بحفظ الوصية بالتكال على نعمة الله، مع الصلاة [ يا رب زد إيماني ] لذلك الكنيسة تصلي أن ينمو برّ الإيمان، فليعطينا الله قوة حياة الإيمان الحي ولتكن ثقتنا فيه شديدة ولا نتزمر إزاء أي ضيق أو محنة أو شدة بل نطلب من الله المعونة وأن أراد أن يعبر كأس الأم عنا فليعبره ولكن لتكن مشيئته دائماً هي الأساس ونحن لها خاضعون، شاكرينه كل حين على كل حال ومن أجل كل حال وفي كل حال... كن معافي باسم الرب إلهنا آمين
​


----------

